# 1000 word report



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

GREAT PIC! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

Worth More!!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good pic Tanner. If you dont mind a little criticism, the sun blast in the middle really draws away from the picture. Next time try and shoot from the other direction, (or wait until the sun gets higher), and straighten your horzon and that will be an exceptional photograph.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool pic, but all I can tell is that someone went fishing at sunrise one day. 

Most fishing reports still have pertinent info in them, don't they? Time, day, general area, any fish that were actually caught, etc. 

Again, not a bad pic, but not much of a report.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it a lot.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> Good pic Tanner. If you dont mind a little criticism, the sun blast in the middle really draws away from the picture. Next time try and shoot from the other direction, (or wait until the sun gets higher), and straighten your horzon and that will be an exceptional photograph.


the glare adds to the picture in my opinion adds an artistic efect rather then just a photo... I have 45 other pictures from that day without that particular glare-ray and they dont look as good


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Good pic Tanner. If you dont mind a little criticism, the sun blast in the middle really draws away from the picture. Next time try and shoot from the other direction, (or wait until the sun gets higher), and straighten your horzon and that will be an exceptional photograph.
> 
> 
> the glare adds to the picture in my opinion adds an artistic efect rather then just a photo... I have 45 other pictures from that day without that particular glare-ray and they dont look as good


Thas cool man. Only an opinion. As long as you're happy thats all that matters. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

i think if the shuttler speed woulve been at 1000 instead of 640 the glare wouldnt have been as bad and maybe i could've captured the line better.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Were you using a polarizing filter?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it's a really cool photo. Besides, catching a poltergeist in a photo is extremely rare.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

It is a neat picture...the ripples in the water, the angler's silhouette, and if you look closely, you can just make out the fly line whizzing above his head.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm no photographer, but i think the contrast fom the dark, bottom of pic to the top makes it. and the subject just outta the glare. i like it. screen saver material for sure.


----------

